# Which type is most prone to depression



## Desolan (Nov 14, 2011)

Recently we recognized that my brother has been living through a bought of depression. It got me thinking that it is quite likely that certain types may be more susceptible to depression than others. Which type/s do you think are most susceptible to depression and do you know people who have depression and what is their type?


----------



## Desolan (Nov 14, 2011)

I've typed my brother as an ISTJ, and so voted for that type, but also voted for INFP since I visualize them as that timid girl that gets left out, which could lead to conditions of depression. 
(might be a little sexist but preconceived notions are preconceived notions)


----------



## TheCosmicHeart (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm honestly not sure which type it is... I know I suffer from severe depression though to be fairly honest I've come to the realization well only of late the it can be fairly stressed based at least for myself the more stress I am under the more I feel depressed ... Though the opposite is true I can also feel depressed for no reason... The fun of severe depression..


----------



## Fluctuate (Mar 24, 2015)

Don't quote me on this, but I'm pretty sure I read that INxPs are one of the most likely types to commit suicide due to depression. I've also heard that ESTJs are the type least likely, for a reason unknown to me.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I think INFP is the most prone to depression, but I voted INFP and ISFP.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

INFJ and to a lesser extent, INTJ. At least according to Jung. Introverted intuition doesn't fit in with SJ societies which cause problems, unless they luckily live in an introverted intuition friendly country. I can list a few off the top of my head. :wink:


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Aaaaaaand by a landslide...


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

And, every type that has more than one vote other than INFP is only one letter away from INFP.


----------



## benningtonsmythe (Dec 9, 2014)

66% voted for INFP?...


----------



## fuliajulia (Jun 29, 2013)

I've known people of a lot of types who've struggled with depression (myself included); it reminds me of how in the Big 5 neuroticism is its own axes.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

I would say NF's are more prone than others, but I don't really think it has any factual basis... I would also say intp just because I was really depressed for a long time. Anyone who has a tendency to overthink is at risk, in my opinion.


----------



## Gjcrouse09 (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm pretty sure things like anxiety and depression are proven to be genetic. (Anyone is free to correct me if I'm wrong)
There are definitely other cases of it too. Especially through hardships. 
My mom is an estj and suffers from heavy depression. She actually takes something for it. I'm an infj, and I've dealt with both anxiety and depression, but I try to think myself through it with reason, and that usually works.(but not always)
My point is, I think this might not be completely accurate if you are looking for types that are more prone to depression without it running in their family.


----------



## thecatlady (Mar 2, 2016)

Desolan said:


> I've typed my brother as an ISTJ, and so voted for that type, but also voted for INFP since I visualize them as that timid girl that gets left out, which could lead to conditions of depression.
> (might be a little sexist but preconceived notions are preconceived notions)


I am an INFP and I am for sure the (very, very) timid girl that always gets left out (even though I feel like I'm putting forth a lot of effort not to). I have pretty severe depression, too.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

I'd say INTJ, INFJ, and INFP - perhaps also ISFP.

I only voted INTJ and INFJ, though, because these votes are worth more without the extra INFP vote.

Also, there are just so many votes!

_But: I wouldn't say that INTPs are prone to depression._


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Monty said:


> I would say NF's are more prone than others, but I don't really think it has any factual basis... I would also say intp just because I was really depressed for a long time. Anyone who has a tendency to overthink is at risk, in my opinion.


INTP ≠ INTp


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

I am not sure, but I commonly hear INFP's being depressed all the time. :laughing: It seems to be that the introverted types are most likely to be depressed in my opinion.

I used to get very sad, but after being sad for a long time... the sadness isn't that dominating anymore, but a chance to deeply reflect on myself (I picture sadness as a hot woman to talk about your problems with... HA HA HA! ... I didn't say that...). :kitteh::kitteh::kitteh:

It is a nice source of inspiration if you aren't consumed by it.

Heh heh heh :kitteh:


----------



## versace (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm a depressed INFP. Stereotypical much?


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I'd think any type with extremely idealistic tendencies?


----------



## RJDG14 (Feb 19, 2017)

I selected INTP given it's my type and I suffer from depression and anxiety problems. By chance, today they prescribed me with some medication (Citalopram) that's supposed to relieve my issues. Whether or not this is a placebo effect or not (I only took it half an hour ago), I already feel less anxious, though I'm also finding it's somewhat impacting my creative ability (let's hope it's not Ritalin in disguise).


----------



## MindBlaze (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm INFP and suffer from depression, so I voted INFP and it's interesting to see that so many people associate us with it. I think INFPs tend to be compassionate and caring people, and when you know what it's like to feel unbearable pain such as that caused by depression I think it makes you more likely to want to prevent other people from feeling that type of pain.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Not type related.


----------



## edge magic (Jan 1, 2017)

How uncommon INFP got highest on mental issues... I think its much rumours and some stupid stereotypes people doing over internet, but less from facts and studies. The only thing I have heard over the correlation between mental illness and mbti is that INxx seem to have highest rate for depression and alcohol addict and drugs. But in general I think mental illness have nothing to do with mbti, I have 1 estj and 2 intj friends. My estj friend says he have depressed for periods. My 2 intj friends the first 1 have depression and asperger and other have social phobia. But my only infp friend have no mental issues. 
And I will still think mental issues have nothing to do with mbti until someone have proven the opposite.


----------



## Dragoncress (Jul 11, 2016)

Businesses run the world right? 

INFPs just doesn't fit too well into society. No one appreciates these humanitarian justice people because businesses that run our world don't care about the emotions or meaning of things. They care about what makes the most profit and even sometimes disregards the effects that it will have on people.

That is not to say that ESTJ who are the total opposite, are evil people. It's just that they are way more logical, get things done efficiently and get by much easier than INFPs. The world runs on traits that are dominated by EXTJs. If you take a look at the education system, you'll see where I come from.

It's harder for the INFP to find their place in the world because they're so humanitarian. Which is why most go into professions that directly help people or cause a change in people's mindsets. They're also very creative. Most I know are authors. 

They're also more prone to existential crises. (What's my purpose, why is life like this?)

Also, they tend to see the brighter side of things but sadly life is not like that and there are many problems that this world has. 

One point I really want to mention: Having depression doesn't mean that you're weak. It just shows that you deeply care about certain things. Not a lot of people can do that.

These are not meant to be stereotypes. Obviously there are INFPs that know exactly what they're doing and feel that this doesn't apply to them. 

I'm an INFP myself and this relates to me so I agree that INFPs *can be* the most prone to depression.


----------

